# 1990 SE Knock Sensor Location



## ChrisJ4610 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey guys a little help please. I'm fairly new to this. I have a 1990 Maxima SE auto and I was wondering where the location of the knock sensor may be? Some forums say the KS is buried underneath the intake manifold on the block . I would like to confirm this if possible. Pictures would be greatly appreciated or links as well. Thanks !


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Later VG engines had the knock sensor mounted under the intake manifold, but, I'm pretty sure on the J30 Maxima, you'll find the knock sensor on the back side of the engine block, under the exhaust manifold. It'll be tough to see unless you jack up the vehicle.


----------



## ChrisJ4610 (Jan 13, 2016)

smj999smj thanks for the help. Somewhere someone else said the KS was on the back side as well, but 99% of other post that pertain to the 3rd gens, read that the KS is buried underneath the intake manifold. I've been persuing this theory of early 3rd gen KS for a little while. Really wasnt trying to tear up the intake manifold. It should be a fairly simple fix then since it is located on the back of the block. I'm just not trying to get charged an arm and a leg for something I can do myself over the weekend.


----------



## ChrisJ4610 (Jan 13, 2016)

I actually got under my ride and could see it with a flash light. The connecter was all jacked up. It basically came right out and sort of fell apart. I think I could probably get to the KS by removing the oil filter. The oil filter seemed to be in the way, so by taking that out maybe the most accessible way imo. Just glad the KS isn't buried under the intake manifold. I'd take pics and post but my personal phone is broken.


----------



## ChrisJ4610 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find a knock sensor wiring harness and plug??? I called around just about everywhere except dealers and junkyards.


----------

